# Kvlt T-Shirts /Merch



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 29, 2012)

Lately I'm having a thing for kvlt stuff. Not the usual black metal tees, but something more..."iconic", with a twist. Here are some examples:





































There's a very good online store that carries stuff around these lines, which is Shirts & Destroy, but apart from that one, I don't know anything else. 

Does anyone of you have any suggestions/knows any online store where I can find stuff like this (preferrably NOT black)? Cheers


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 29, 2012)

Like these?


























I have those first three shirts, and your obvious solution is "listen to Portal"


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 29, 2012)

highlordmugfug said:


> Like these?



yes, YES!!! the Pope one is gold.


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 29, 2012)

Where can I get this t-shirt from???


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 29, 2012)

Black metal fashion!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 29, 2012)

jeremyb said:


> Where can I get this t-shirt from???



There was a store but now it's sold out unfort



UnderTheSign said:


> Black metal fashion!



oh god no


----------



## ROAR (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a cardigan that would really look great with a Burzum shirt


----------



## død (Oct 29, 2012)

jeremyb said:


> Where can I get this t-shirt from???



Anti Sweden.
antidenim shop
Looks like it's indeed sold out, glad I got one from the first edition, before they changed the ink color from grey to white.


----------



## -42- (Oct 29, 2012)

Definitely bought the center one Saturday at the Converge show.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 29, 2012)

-42- said:


> Definitely bought the center one Saturday at the Converge show.



Now that is what I was searching for. Superb!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 29, 2012)

Not very kvlt or trve, but I have both these shirts as well.


----------



## ilyti (Oct 29, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Black metal fashion!


 
Please tell me this is real.

Hipsterism _and_ black metal just sunk to a new low.


----------



## Sofos (Oct 29, 2012)

i lol at the fact a black guy is wearing a Burzum shirt. Varg is one of the most racist pieces of shit in the world. It's like a jew with a swastika tattoo'd on his forehead.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 29, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Please tell me this is real.
> 
> Hipsterism _and_ black metal just sunk to a new low.



its very real, many hipsters have taken to wearing black metal shirts for the counter culture aspect of it


----------



## død (Oct 30, 2012)

Animals and Children has some awesome shirts.








animals and children &mdash; ANIMALS/CHILDREN

The Norwegian band Heksed has some awesome merch as well.




http://www.facebook.com/HEKSED


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice stuff, keep 'em comin!


----------



## død (Oct 30, 2012)

Anything Justin Bartlett has ever done should be right up your ally. 
Shirts & Destroy | Products
VBERKVLT | JUSTIN BARTLETT | SELECTED PIECES


----------

